# Shovelers/laborers needed in central IL



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Shovelers/laborers needed. P.M. or call 309-251-0427

Areas we service - Peoria, E. Peoria, Peoria Heights, Washington, Pekin, Bartonville 

Work may include snowblowing,shoveling, and/or salting on residential and commercial properties.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

still looking for a couple more people


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Still looking........


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Still looking.....pay from $12 - $20/hr


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Hired a new guy 2day. Still looking for 1 more.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

do u pay travel time and diesel credits?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1339378 said:


> do u pay travel time and diesel credits?


Why? Are you interested, or know someone? If so PM or call me.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

still looking....


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

If I hear of anyone looking in your direction Mike I'll let you know.

....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

White Gardens;1345577 said:


> If I hear of anyone looking in your direction Mike I'll let you know.
> 
> ....


Thank you very much Nick!....I'm looking for 2 more people now, just picked up some more work.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

back to looking for 1 more....


----------

